# 210 Plumbing Revamp...



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Here's a 210gal reef revamp I did recently. Replumbed the return of a Mag12 w/braided hose w/ a BL55 and rigid PVC as well as replaced the 2 Korallia 750gph phs w/4x Tunze 6055s and 7095 controller.

Before Pics:

Sump System









Left Side









Right Side









Finished work on sump


















Wiring for the Tunzes









Skimmate what took the AquaMedic 5000 Shorty Kompact a month, the SRO 5000ss collected in a few days.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you do not need to advert. Everybody knows you are the best 

Thanks Wilson. I already got few tips from these images and go to implement these on Weekend

Are there 2 return lines? What are the copper lines in the background?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks like a water cource (copper pipes).

Looks much better now Wil - especially the skimmer =D


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

These skimmers are really got. I got my recomended by Wilson and do not regret

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks. I had to watermark as I've seen my work pop-up here and there by other service companies. Saves me the grief and headache later on 

The copper lines are a drain and a source. It's what I got to work at the moment.

There are two returns that is T'd frm the return pump. Extra ball valves and unions for flow control and dismantling as we're going to put in a drip pan and "bilge pump" system. The extra $$$ in parts will save on pipe replacement and time down the road.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I am preparing to revamp my own return pump with PVC piping. How long do I need to wait for the PVC solvent cement to dry before running tank water through it? and must the pipe be rinsed first after the glue dries? What is your normal MO?

Thanks.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

Actually it will dry in one hour, If I don't rush, I'll let it dry 1 day, rinse it and soak in the water 1 days.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IME, 30mins is sufficient for typical set-ups. For basement to main floor sumps or any type of plumbing where there will be a fair bit of water pressure in the pipes, at least an hour. For the latter, it's important that you use primer before cement the parts together.

Rinsing, never done it.

HTH


----------

